# Angel Face



## Shiva (Jul 29, 2010)

Here's a better picture of Omar, my persian, among my phrags. A real angel face, don't you think? :noangel:


----------



## Hera (Jul 29, 2010)

Love Omar's mustache.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 29, 2010)

Hera said:


> Love Omar's mustache.



Indeed!!!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## Gcroz (Jul 29, 2010)

Kind of a "Go ahead, make my day!" face. Very cute in a particulary feline way


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 30, 2010)

An angel, hmm, well I have to say he looks more like a French waiter.....at least that is the language I see coming out if he could speak. Maybe he's a French angelic waiter? :rollhappy:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 30, 2010)

Awww, he needs a big smooch! What a cutie. :smitten:


----------



## jewel (Jul 30, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> An angel, hmm, well I have to say he looks more like a French waiter.....at least that is the language I see coming out if he could speak. Maybe he's a French angelic waiter? :rollhappy:



:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Shiva (Jul 30, 2010)

A French waiter! Didn't think of that one Tom. Very funny! But I guess in this case, he's waiting for me to put food in his bowl...


----------



## Bolero (Jul 31, 2010)

That cat looks extremely unimpressed and reminds me of that cat in the movie 'Cats and Dogs' that tried to take over the world.......lol.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Aug 1, 2010)

Adorable.


----------

